# Rifle river



## huntnfish247 (Feb 5, 2007)

Is anyone catching any steel on the river, I am an ice fisherman but the saginaw river is still unsafe so I would like to get some winter steel. PM me if you want but I would be fishing near sage lake road. If so, i dont have any spawn but I could use jigs and waxies under a bobber but I dont want to make the drive some saginaw if its not good or safe right now due to shelf ice. Let me know. Thanks.

Aaron


----------



## finsfursandfeathers (May 31, 2004)

I second that wondering about the shore ice.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Iced over in the skidway area, most likely lots of shelf ice even in the fast water also. Dan


----------



## steelyphil (Feb 10, 2010)

It was a flowing slushy when I was up there this past Monday. Also a ton of shelf ice...


----------

